# First vert grow op, third grow.



## HamSaze330 (Oct 15, 2013)

So I'm about to finish a grow and I'm going to be switching to vert after meeting a few people who have been giving me a lot of advice and showing me a lot about what I "should" be doing. 

I have 3 plants right now about to be done flowering and I'm waiting on seeds from ossc. I bought a 24 pack of sensi seeds and 2 LSD seeds as per the girlfriends request.

I'm going to be starting 6 seeds, 4 SS, 2 LSD, and 1 of the freebies (I'm hoping for a candy cheese).

For the set up I have my secret jardin Dr90 twin (3x3x5) a 150w HPS and a 600w HPS.
I'm going to be starting the seeds under the 150 and switching to the 600 unless I decide to buy new flouros cause mine are dead.

I don't have any pics right now so this is just gonna sit here for a little while.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Oct 16, 2013)

Got my order today.

Lovin the "working gloves" they sent.
Its no shirt but im sure they will get some use.


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 16, 2013)

Keep me posted on the LSD , you will have no problem with Barney's try their Vanilla Kush = fantastic, what company do you use?


----------



## HamSaze330 (Oct 16, 2013)

I order from Original Sensible Seed Company. Ive gotten 3 successful orders.
Im really excited about the LSD, i've heard GREAT things.

Also I meant to say 3 of the Sensi Seeds, 2 LSD, and 1 Cheese Candy.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Nov 21, 2013)

3 Cheese Candy (1 mainlined)
2 Sensi Seeds (1 topped)
1 Lemon Sour Diesel

Roughly 2 weeks old.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 7, 2013)

Here they are roughly 4 weeks old.
3 days of 12/12.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 11, 2013)

The tied down Sensi Seed, the first two pics in the last post, was male so it was removed yesterday.
I have my little starbucks cup full of perlite in there now as well. Its about a week old.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 11, 2013)

Now that I have a camera and plants available heres more pics
 topped Sensi Seed
LSD
Main-lined Cheese Candy
Perlite Sensi Seed
Up close of one of them...
LSTed Sensi Seed
Cheese Candy


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 11, 2013)

What's your growing method. Ex- soil, coco. Hydro etc..


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 12, 2013)

its 60/40 soil/perlite with one cup with just perlite


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 13, 2013)

HamSaze330 said:


> its 60/40 soil/perlite with one cup with just perlite



Lookin good though. I'll have to take pics of mine soon. I'm using coco hempy with maxibloom. Took forever for my clones to take off, but they look good now.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah these took a while to get going but as soon as they did I figured it would be a good time to start flowering.
I am impatient and about 2 months behind where I wanted to be but eh nothing ever goes as planned.
I use Fox Farms usually the trio but just the grow big this time as I heard that I need to focus on just keeping the leaves green and happy rather than using bloom nutes and what not.


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 13, 2013)

HamSaze330 said:


> Yeah these took a while to get going but as soon as they did I figured it would be a good time to start flowering.
> I am impatient and about 2 months behind where I wanted to be but eh nothing ever goes as planned.
> I use Fox Farms usually the trio but just the grow big this time as I heard that I need to focus on just keeping the leaves green and happy rather than using bloom nutes and what not.


i go for cost and efficiency lol. A 5 kg bale of coc is 16 bucks. I got 3 3 gallon pots plus a 20 gallon tub half full from one bale. Better cost ratio then soil if you ask me. I got a bag of hydroton pebbles for 10 bucks 2.2 pounds of maxi for 20 or something like that, and all you do is add 7 grams per gallon and your done. From start to finish. But you need ph meter for sure, I'm saving for the truncheon meter though I don't think I really need it because I don't see no issues.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 14, 2013)

I honestly have never once checked ph. 
I bought a meter on my first grow and my dog chewed it to crap before I ever used it.
I really like soil. I can leave my plants for 2-4 days at a time without anything as opposed to needing to be in there everyday 2-3 times a day.
Not that I mind I just prefer the lower maintenance.


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 14, 2013)

HamSaze330 said:


> I honestly have never once checked ph.
> I bought a meter on my first grow and my dog chewed it to crap before I ever used it.
> I really like soil. I can leave my plants for 2-4 days at a time without anything as opposed to needing to be in there everyday 2-3 times a day.
> Not that I mind I just prefer the lower maintenance.


Once a day is all I water and it could go longer, I just like to ensure there's water in the bottom of my pot. In coco, you treat it like hydro so ph is essential.


----------



## Mrnone (Dec 14, 2013)

Looking good, Will start following your grow !


----------



## 11Eleven11 (Dec 16, 2013)

Watering? 
How often and how?

I do a 50/50 peat/verm.
with distilled and fox Farm.


----------



## Vickey45 (Dec 17, 2013)

I will try this.


----------



## ricot (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking great so far brother. 3x3 is a great space for a vert 600 but maybe even better quality 400 vert in same space..

Take a look at my grow in here under "organic doughnuts mm" 
I did a 600w vert in a similar space, 3x3 closet back in the day and have pics there... If you do 600 you gotta be able to keep it cool and tie branches back from hitting light or too close to it. They burn and bleach easy in that small area.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 19, 2013)

So far heat hasnt been a problem. I figure if any of them are going to be too close it will be when they start to bud and fall over but I intend to tie the ones in the corners to the tents corner bars and anything else Ill use stakes to hold back.
I dont think I would bother downgrading to a 400 because if heat became an issue I would just take them out of the tent and use the closet but so far so good.
Size is also another reason I wasnt vegging very long. Id say these wont be over 4 feet tall.


Heres a pic of my mainlined cheese candy that i broke in the middle but hasnt skipped a beat in growing.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 22, 2013)

Just an update.
The bottoms are a little yellow because I let them REALLY dry out this time. I guess I waited a day to long.
 Sativa Heavy Cheese Candy with super long buds already.
Topped Sensi Seed
LSD (My Favorite)
Main-lined Cheese Candy
Sativa-ish Sensi Seed

I also have 2 seedlings I didnt get pics of. Both Sensi Seeds.

EDIT: I dont know why it added all the side ways pics...


----------



## ricot (Dec 22, 2013)

That LSD looks promising brother. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 24, 2013)

Two shots of the LSD.
Since she started flowering she has barely moved she has just been shooting off pistils.
Like I said, She is my favorite. Im so unhappy only one of them popped and im even more disappointed I didnt take a single clone.


----------



## ricot (Dec 24, 2013)

Exactly like an erdpurt I'm flowering man. Just single cola growth that couldn't wait to flower and didn't stretch at all. These types are amazing in SOG setups. BTW, never too late to try taking a cut if available.. If not, reveg is always an option. Leave a little foliage and bud on the bottom and try to keep it alive under veg light.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 25, 2013)

I was definitely going to try and re-veg. I know a guy who told me that when I trim the plant I should leave as much foliage as I can on there and the chances of it regrowing are a lot higher.
If there was any available cuts I would try, I have really bad luck with clones though. 
I need gel or something.


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 25, 2013)

HamSaze330 said:


> I was definitely going to try and re-veg. I know a guy who told me that when I trim the plant I should leave as much foliage as I can on there and the chances of it regrowing are a lot higher.
> If there was any available cuts I would try, I have really bad luck with clones though.
> I need gel or something.


Reveg takes forever.. And by that time.. U could have another harvest lmao... Clones are very easy you do need clone gel and if you use coco then water with 5.8ph water


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 26, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> Reveg takes forever.. And by that time.. U could have another harvest lmao... Clones are very easy you do need clone gel and if you use coco then water with 5.8ph water


Well the alternative at this point would to be buying more LSD seeds and I dont want to do that atm because I have a ton of Sensi Seeds.


----------



## fir3dragon (Dec 26, 2013)

Up to you but revel takes forever.. Just try it though won't hurt


----------



## HamSaze330 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah I mean I would just put her under some flouros in a different room for a week or two.
If it doesnt work then no skin off my back but it would be awesome.
Its seriously getting so much bigger on a daily basis, those last two weeks are going to be crazy


----------



## HamSaze330 (Jan 12, 2014)

A couple pics from my girlfriends new Nikon D3200


----------



## HamSaze330 (Jan 12, 2014)

this is the mainlined one


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jan 15, 2014)

+1 on lsd. Frostiest ive ever grown and it gets me and all my heavyweight smoker friends blasted easily.


----------



## HamSaze330 (Feb 8, 2014)

The LSD came down today at 9 and a half-ish weeks.

This is the top, it was about 1/3 of the plant. Very satisified, my girlfriend and I smoked a little tester nug from like a week ago and this shit is so tastey and it just takes the problems away.

And of course you need the quality check!

Ill take some pics of the others tomorrow when the lights come on.
This is also the smallest of the plants.


----------

